# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  existe algun poesia o poema de un mago?

## Rowcer

ola, pues mi pregunta es esta, como saben, los payasos tienen su propia poesia o poema, pero mi pregunta es, el mago posee o tiene alguna? osea una dedicatoria, recital, poesia o poema que hable del mago, lo que se dedica y toda la cosa? un saludo y espero respuestas, gracias

----------


## Pulgas

No conoczco mucho material en ese sentido, pero algo sí que hay.
De *Gloria Fuertes*.
*El mago majareta*


El Mago Majareta, 
se pasaba el día 
tocando la trompeta. 

El Mago Majareta 
era un portento, 
siempre estaba contento. 

El Mago Majareta 
hacía la compra en bicicleta. 

Como no tenía dinero ni pereza, 
se lo daba gratis la naturaleza, 
del árbol cogía la fruta, 
del campo la seta. 

El Mago Majareta 
sólo tenía un bolígrafo 
y una carpeta. 

Escribía en la carpeta 
sus versos de poeta. 

Era millonario 
sin una peseta, 
porque los niños 
eran sus amigos, 
se reunían con él 
a merendar pan con higos. 

El Mago Majareta 
inventaba historias y cuartetas, 
inventaba argumentos 
y les contaba cuentos. 

(Los mayores decían que el Mago Majareta 
estaba «majareta» pero era sólo de apellido-). 

Todos se alegran de haberle conocido.

Todos los niños de la población
prefieren el mago a la televisión.

----------


## MagDani

Muy chula, no la conocía.

Aquí va otra de  Douglas Wright:


EL MAGO CIRUELO
NUNCA TOCA EL SUELO,
IGUAL QUE SU PADRE,
IGUAL QUE SU ABUELO.

CUANDO CAE LA NOCHE
SALE CON SU COCHE
Y EN CINCO MINUTOS
EST&#193; EN BARILOCHE.

EL MAGO CIRUELO
SACA UN CARAMELO
QUE LLEVA EN LA MANGA
JUNTO A SU PA&#209;UELO.

ANDA EN EL JARD&#205;N
EN MONOPAT&#205;N
CON PABLO, MARIANA,
JULI&#193;N Y MART&#205;N.

EL MAGO CIRUELO
PESCA SIN ANZUELO;
NO PESCA EN EL AGUA:
&#201;L PESCA EN EL SUELO

CUANDO EST&#193; CANSADO
SE ACUESTA PARADO,
Y SI TIENE SUE&#209;O
DUERME DE COSTADO.

EL MAGO CIRUELO
NUNCA TOCA EL SUELO,
IGUAL QUE SU PADRE,
IGUAL QUE SU ABUELO.

Un abrazo

----------


## mnlmato

-----

----------


## eidanyoson

Venga improviso yo una:

Aún dulces los ecos resuenan
de vuestros aplusos desnudos.
Aún mis ojos cerrados sonrien
embriagados de vuestro recuerdo.

Fui Señor del tiempo en vuetro tiempo,
doblegué a mi voluntad el resultado,
jugué con la percepción, lo inverosimil. 
Fui un rey mediático de intriga y salón.

Y sin embargo, la realidad me golpea;
La adicción al placer de vuestro asombro
vuelve efímero nuestro encuentro.
La magia se disuelve al abrir los ojos.

Como una paloma herida vuelo bajo,
evitando el cansancio de la huída.
Crearé un nuevo mundo para mañana
apartado del mundo que me admira.

Moriré siendo un desconocido de alquiler,
una vez mago, mil veces Dios.  

Bohemio **20-09-2010**

No devería improvisar, puede causar un mal irreversible  :O21:

----------


## magik mackey

La magia es un puente que te permite ir del mundo visible hacia el invisible. 
   Y aprender las lecciones de ambos mundos.


    Paulo Coelho.

----------


## magik mackey

BOHEMIO, TRISTE ILUSIONISTA


Cansado de soñar con ser artista,
tripulante de un mundo de problemas,
llora el bohemio, triste ilusionista.

Convertido en absurdo conformista,
carga en hombros la cruz de sus dilemas,
cansado de soñar con ser artista.

Exangües, las quimeras en su lista
confúndense en la noche, obscuras gemas,
llora el bohemio, triste ilusionista.

En su drama no es protagonista,
vive en un mundo sin virtud ni esquemas,
cansado de soñar con ser artista.

Cronos, su desalmado antagonista,
le quitó sus canciones y poemas.
Llora el bohemio, triste ilusionista.

Por azares del sino; cruel bromista,
implacable inventor de teoremas;
cansado de soñar con ser artista,
llora el bohemio, triste ilusionista.



 -Desconozco el o la autor-a.

----------


## magik mackey

Ilusionista Feliz



Ilusionista feliz,
creador de mundos de ensueño
donde marchan de la mano
lo asombroso y lo risueño.
Quiero hoy descubrir tu alma
y ese tu ser hondo y tierno,
en que no se distinguir
que es realidad y que es sueño.


Aunque celoso lo guardas,
yo se tu mejor secreto:
un dia te enamoraste
de la diosa del misterio,
y de entonces hasta ahora
te consumes en su fuego,
y complacer sus caprichos
es meta de tus desvelos.


La vida se te ilumina
y tus ojos ven mas lejos,
detras de la realidad
tienes un mundo secreto,
donde al son de tus conjuros
todo se vuelve misterio
y tu varita encantada
tiene poderes inmensos.


Lo que esta desaparece,
lo que no estaba es un hecho,
los colores se transforman
y lo roto se hace nuevo.
El liquido se evapora,
los cuerpos no tienen peso,
y las palolmas se asombran
de nacer en un pañuelo.


De una galera vacia
haces surgir un conejo,
las bolas y los dedales
juguetean en tus dedos,
los naipes son mariposas
que sabes cazar al vuelo,
y una danza de colores
son cintas y pañuelos.


Para cumplir tu destino
a veces sueñas despierto
y tu alma de chiquillo
siempre busca un juego nuevo.
Regocijas a los niños,
a los hombres das consuelo,
y a este mundo desvelado
un poco de luz y cielo.


Si a cada vuelta de esquina
hubiera un mago risueño
que al toque de su varita
volviera la vida un sueño,
el mundo seria feliz,
mucho mejor y mas bello,
porque vivir de ilusiones
es quizas lo verdadero.


"Necefer"

----------


## t.barrie

Tolito tiene un dado y una paloma,
una tos y una copa llena de vino,y
unas ropas con polvo de los caminos,
caminos que jamás llevaban a Roma.
Mago de las barajas y la sonrisa,
malabarista errante de las plazuelas,
corazón que le sale por la camisa,
botas de andar sin prisa ni mediasuela.

Empieza la función, pongan atención,
el circo cabe en un asiento del vagón.
Empieza la función, pongan atención,
billete de segunda, próxima estación.
A no ser por el alma y por la melena,
de sus vecinos no se distinguiría.
Su oficio es retorcerle el cuello a la pena
y abrir una ventana a la fantasía.

Para dormir a pierna suelta le basta
con tener para vino, pan y tabaco.
Igual te rifa un peine que echa las cartas
y saca el rey de bastos de tu sobaco.
Si quieres verlo, ven, busca en el andén,
Tolito siempre está bajando de algún tren.
Si quieres verlo, ven, busca en el andén,
Tolito siempre está subiendo al primer tren. 

Cada vez que se enceuntran dos caminantes,
se cuentan sus andanzas y sus querellas,
le cuelgan a la noche un interrogante
y llegan hasta el fondo de las botellas.
Luego, entre cuatro muros y dos escuetoscolchones, 
rescatados de la miseria,
se intercambian los trucos y los secretosd
el arte de ir rodando de feria en feria.

“Ponnos dos copas más antes de cerrar,
morirse debe ser dejar de caminar.
Ponnos dos copas más antes de cerrar,
hoy bebo a tu salud, mañana Dios dirá.” 

Balada de Tolito (Joaquín Sabina)

----------


## magik mackey

Mago Andariego


¿Donde vas mago andariego
que no detienes tu andar?
¿Vas en busca de fortuna?
¿En pos de la fama vas?


No persigo la fortuna
aunque se pueda alcanzar
tampoco busco la fama
soy bastante popular.


Voy en busca de la gente
para poderle brindar,
un balsamo de alegria
en este mundo sin paz-


Voy en busca de la gente
para poderle arrancar
al toque de mi varita
esa tortura mortal,
que lleva dentro del alma
y no se puede quitar.


¿No es una enorme fortuna
la de poder contemplar
en un alma dolorida
un momento de solaz?


Los prodigios de mis manos,
mi varita de cristal,
mi galera, mi conejo,
eso aspiran a lograr.


Mago amigo, no te olvides
que tu debes alcanzar,
primero esta gran fortuna
luego todo lo demas.


Y como el mago andariego
muy rico te sentiras, 
cuando veas que los tristes
derrochan felicidad.




"Gerard"

----------


## magik mackey

El Mago



Comienza una sesion de maravillas
en ambiente de luces y colores,
y surgen los pañuelos, las anillas,
las palomas, las cintas y las flores.


El mago es aqui el rey de los portentos,
nos muestra que en sus manos ya no hay nada,
recomienda que esten todos atentos
y nos brinda prodigios en cascada.


Vibrante de misterio queda el aire,
y nosotros quedamos extasiados
por su arte, su gracia y su donaire.


Pues tiene el mago corazon de niño:
su incentivo, los ojos asombrados
y su premio, del publico su cariño.




N. Cecilia Fernandez

----------


## magik mackey

Instantes Magicos



Lentamente va abriendose el telon
y FALUGGI aparece prestamente.
Lujoso decorado crea el ambiente
para gustar en clima la funcion.


Y comienzan dos horas de emocion:
"Seda antinudica", "Naipe obediente",
dedales que viajan sutilmente
y mas tarde "El Baul de la Evasione".


INDRA, despues, en la Segunda Parte,
a la platea hechiza, la fascina,
con prodigio mental inigualado.


Y con ojos vendados se encamina
a devolver objetos que reparte
a un publico que aplaude entusiasmado.




Carlos A. Rodrigo "Maverick"

----------


## Vorzi

Preciosos versos de Raúl González Tuñon, de los que también se han hecho canciones:

Juancito Caminador...
Murió en un lejano puerto
el prestidigitador.
Poca cosa deja el muerto.

Terminada la función,
canción, paloma y baraja,
todo cabe en una caja,
todo menos la canción.

Ponle luto a la pianola,
al conejito, a la estrella,
al barquito, a la botella,
al botellón, a la bola.

Música de barracón,
canción, baraja y paloma,
flor de trapo sin aroma,
todo menos la canción.

Ponle luto a la veleta,
al gallo, al reloj de cuco,
al fonógrafo, al trabuco,
al vaso y a la carpeta.

Su prestidigitación,
(canción, paloma y baraja)
el tiempo humilla y ultraja,
todo menos la canción.

Mucha muerte a poca vida.
¡Que lo entierren de una vez
la reina del ajedrez
y un poeta lo despida!

Truco mágico, ilusión,
canción, baraja y paloma,
que todo se toma en broma,
¡Todo menos la canción!

------

Saludos.

----------

